# LOW REPORTS??



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Anyone been to LOW as of late? Heading up on weds. Looking for reports. Not GPS locations, Just what depth and what are they biteing on?

Thanks

PS the first one who says...they are biting on the end of my line needs to get slapped! :beer:

Edit: How much ice is there? Will I need an auger extension?


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I was up there last Wed through Sat. The bite was good but got progressively worse as the snow and the front moved in towards Friday and Sat. We fished in about 32 feet of water....but was fairly steady through the day.....nothing before 7:30 am and nothing after dark. No eelpout.....a few perch and a few Tulibees. 6 of us caught about 120 walleyes in 3 days of fishing. Nothing to write home about but enough to eat and take a few home. We fished with Fatheads and Emerald Shiners....Fatheads seemed to do better. Caught fish on bobbers but mainly on jigging spoons tipped with minnow. Walleyes were at 20 feet and at the bottom and saugers were mainly on the bottom.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for the report....only a couple of more hours and I am gone!


----------

